# Tax payment for 2015 return



## Hacker (Mar 19, 2013)

I am unable to establish the amount of tax Financas has levied on my Annex J foreign pension in 2015. Are others experiencing a similar problem?


----------



## Hacker (Mar 19, 2013)

Hacker said:


> I am unable to establish the amount of tax Financas has levied on my Annex J foreign pension in 2015. Are others experiencing a similar problem?



Tax demand now available on-line for my situation.
Thanks to anyone intending to reply.


----------

